
Ugc: a single-header garbage collector library - mabynogy
https://github.com/bullno1/ugc
======
gizmo
Pretty cool, but 2 pointers of overhead per object is a lot. The linked-list
approach to garbage collection is also going to produce a lot of memory
fragmentation compared to arena-based collectors. The docs also suggest
calling `ugc_step` multiple times per allocation. So this isn't a high
performance solution, but the code is clean and easy to read.

Related reading:
[http://www.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/NoMotionGC.html](http://www.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/NoMotionGC.html)

